# 19?? Shelby Traveler Does Anyone know what year my bike is??



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi i have had this bike for years and i guess id would like to finally find out what year it is. It isnt a skiptooth but it does have the chain adjuster in the rear of the frame. The front headbadge says Shelby Traveler on it oh if  you need il post up the serial number as well . Im sure there are Shelby Proffesors out there that could help me out. OHH im also looking for a top lid to this headlight  and a lense. Any leads or anyone have one PLEASE GET BACK TO ME!!!


----------



## the third man (Jan 15, 2013)

*shockease fork*

Hi,

   It looks like a "shockease" fork bike.  The year would be late forties, I think.   I think the serial number should inclue the year.  It will be the last 2 digits of the year and they will be listed away from the rest of the serial number.   I don't think that chain guard was used at in the 50's.  

Good luck,
the third man


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 15, 2013)

I personally find Shelbys the hardest of all to date by physical attributes.  It seems they used and re-used many of the same components off and on from the late 30's to the early 50's.  Maybe if there were more written resources generally available I could crack it....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 15, 2013)

Your right they used these parts over and over on different bikes throughout the years . Im going to get the serial number of my bike tomorrow. Thank you guys for the info on my bike!


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Beautiful bike!!

That chain guard was used on late 30s Shelby's and shelby built western flyers as well. 

If I guessed I'd say late 40s on the bike at whole.  Look forward to seeing more comments on.  


1918 Ranger


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 15, 2013)

1918 Ranger said:


> Beautiful bike!!
> 
> That chain guard was used on late 30s Shelby's and shelby built western flyers as well.
> 
> ...




Thank you Ranger on the compliments, ill try to throw more pics of the bike up along with the serial number!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 15, 2013)

I love that style shelby, one of my favorites. That isn't a shockease though.


----------



## slick (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's prewar. The fork is a truss rod fork, not the shockease. The headlight is a Tombstone, or other people call it the biscuit light. A very rare light to find by itself. The last one sold for over $100 on ebay. The lense is available repop from classiriders on here i believe, the top however will be tough to find. Either way, that is a beautiful shelby in great original shape! The fork truss rods are the same as a 1936 bike but the fork looks like a later year like a 1940-ish fork. Hmmmm........... The striaght braces are also throwing me off.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 15, 2013)

Does it by chance have a Morrow rear hub??


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 16, 2013)

militarymonark said:


> I love that style shelby, one of my favorites. That isn't a shockease though.




Thank you militarymonark and yes your right its is not a shockease front fork. Slick also right the brace are not prewar in anyway. Kinda wierd but what would you expect when they used up all kinds of various parts back then with what they had left over just putting bikes together and selling them lol. Dougfisk the rear hub says new departure model D on , its not a morrow rear hub.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 16, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Dougfisk the rear hub says new departure model D on , its not a morrow rear hub.




OK, well, the shape and style of lettering on ND hub brake arms did change over the years... post a pic of the brake arm?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 16, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> OK, well, the shape and style of lettering on ND hub brake arms did change over the years... post a pic of the brake arm?




I just posted some more pics on the bike dougfisk, if it will help you out on the rear brake arm and the hub, and the head badge. Looking on the rear hub usually some times there are numbers and there are none. I also decide to take a pic of the front fender you will see some kinds stencil script on it which i have no clue what it says at all . I have no clue if it is intials to someones name.


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice bike! Please don't hate me for asking, but is the front fork slightly bent backwards?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 16, 2013)

I think this is the light you seek, I could be wrong though ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BIC...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c354feb8


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Nice bike! Please don't hate me for asking, but is the front fork slightly bent backwards?




No dave the fork is not bent at all.  When you look at the pic i got the bike leaning on the piece of wood  . But i guess maybe the angle i took the pic might seem like that.


----------



## Boris (Jan 16, 2013)

Good! I'm glad to hear that. Sweet ride.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 17, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think this is the light you seek, I could be wrong though ...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BIC...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c354feb8[/QU
> 
> I am watching that headlight but it doesnt look to be  the same healight i have, and thanxs again good looking out!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 17, 2013)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> bikewhorder said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is the light you seek, I could be wrong though ...
> ...


----------



## slick (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes that light is wrong. That is a Delta Wedge light. Those were commonly found on Colson Bullnose bikes. I will try and post a picture of the Tombstone/Biscuit light. Let me find one in my extensive stash of reference pictures....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 19, 2013)

slick said:


> Yes that light is wrong. That is a Delta Wedge light. Those were commonly found on Colson Bullnose bikes. I will try and post a picture of the Tombstone/Biscuit light. Let me find one in my extensive stash of reference pictures....




Thanxs info slick. Thank you for the info on that headlight on ebay.!


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe that brake arm is the 3rd in the progression.  I believe that narrows you down to about 1940 or later.  The tail light should be a strong clue and a close study of the seat may help.  Am I seeing it right - is that a cheap folded-up-plate Wald stem? Those truss rods were not pictured in factory literature much after about 1937...they show the curved truss rods for a while.  *But* I believe these came back into common use by Shelby after they brought out the shockease around 1940 or so.  My theory is Shelby brought them back because they look so much like like the shockease and vice versa.  I believe the paint scheme is very common post-war, but I think it first appeared prewar.  Most prewar/postwar component distinctions are more fuzzy than most people appreciate.  Many parts that appear late prewar were continued through the late 40's, for most makes.


----------



## spoker (Jan 19, 2013)

*shelby*

i have a 41 hiawatha built by shelby,sold through gambles,i got it srom the original ownerwho deliverd newspapers with it,the struts on the rear carrier bolt to the fender,there are no center rear fender braces,mine has a morrow rear hub dated 2nd quarter of 41,my chainguard looks like an airflow but is smooth,mine also has the biscuit light with the top missing,they dont come around very often,mine was painted similar to yours,its now black waiting for assembly,AJ


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 19, 2013)

dougfisk said:


> I believe that brake arm is the 3rd in the progression.  I believe that narrows you down to about 1940 or later.  The tail light should be a strong clue and a close study of the seat may help.  Am I seeing it right - is that a cheap folded-up-plate Wald stem? Those truss rods were not pictured in factory literature much after about 1937...they show the curved truss rods for a while.  *But* I believe these came back into common use by Shelby after they brought out the shockease around 1940 or so.  My theory is Shelby brought them back because they look so much like like the shockease and vice versa.  I believe the paint scheme is very common post-war, but I think it first appeared prewar.  Most prewar/postwar component distinctions are more fuzzy than most people appreciate.  Many parts that appear late prewar were continued through the late 40's, for most makes.




Great info Doufisk . The stem doesnt look cheap they OG are heavy duty.  The truss rods you can  beat someone up with them and probably put them in the hospital but i dont have a shock ease set up for sure.The seat is a Troxel seat.The tail light is a delta and one the rear fender is a jewel. I did uncover the serial number a bit i did see a 4 and the very last number i can really make out looked like a 5 or 6  .Im guessing im going to have scratch of the paint off more  which i dont really wanna do .


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 19, 2013)

No matter whether it is a 40 or 47, that is a really cool bike, in beautiful condition, and would be a keeper for me.    I am sure the gold letter on the front fender is a waterslide decal applied by the young owner 65+ years ago, and is no doubt his initial.


----------

